# pirogue repair ?



## countrygurl (Dec 23, 2002)

we have an old pirogue that the fiberglass is starting to wear, what can be sprayed over the fiberglass so it doesnt get in your skin.


----------



## DavidUnderwood (Jul 5, 2007)

Get a small amount (maybe a quart) of fiberglass
resin and some hardener at the auto parts house.
Mix small batches, don't add too much hardener.
It will harden before you finish. Brush it on, then
sand it if you need to.


----------



## xbigp (Apr 9, 2011)

if it was me, i'd go to auto zone or oreillys or napa and get a can of spray on bed liner. it comes in an aeresol can and its works pretty good


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

yeah, i would probably give it a rough sandpapering to break any gloss to give the new coat of resin a good surface to grab to (tooth)


----------

